# A new version of MPEG Streamclip is out...MPEG Streamclip 1.8



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

A new version of MPEG Streamclip is out...MPEG Streamclip 1.8

http://www.squared5.com/

NEW IN VERSION 1.8

added compatibility with DivX 6.5-6.6
improved AVI and DivX playback, encoding and editing
added an internal AVI importer
improved iPod compatibility
added the Open URL command with the Download button
added an internal audio resampler
added support for MPEG-1 in VOBs and transport streams
the Fix Timecode Breaks command has been improved
added 90 and 180 degree rotation
many bugs have been fixed 
- MPEG Streamclip can now open and download FLV files.

- MicroMV and HDV camera owners please use Apple's DVHSCap to transfer movies into your Mac; then use MPEG Streamclip to convert them.

- DreamBox and Topfield users can open, download and upload movies with MPEG Streamclip, using the Enigma and Altair menus.

The Open URL command of the File menu, can now open and also download (or batch download) streams over the Internet, and it often recognizes and opens movies embedded in web pages. More details later in this guide.
MPEG Streamclip is now compatible with DivX 6. A special codec adapter has been added so now the DivX codec can be selected in the AVI and MOV exporter windows. If DivX 6.5 or later is installed, you can select MPEG Layer 3 audio in the exporter window as well.
The "Save As" command for AVI files has been significantly improved: it is faster, and can now handle B-frames properly. Better B-frame support has also been added in the AVI exporter, when the XviD codec is selected and B-frames are enabled in XviD options. Other improvements in the AVI exporter include proper encoding of AVI files with BMP and JPEG video, "lower" dominance for DivX, and a special frame size called "720x576 DivX PAL" that appear in place of "720x576 DV-PAL", when a DivX compatible codec is used.
An internal AVI importer has been added; it is a component that puts the AVI file in the player when it is opened in MPEG Streamclip. It was necessary because none of the three external AVI importers currently available (QuickTime, DivX, Perian-FFusion) seem to work properly.
Two internal AC3 and MP2 decoder components have been added: now it is possible to play QuickTime and AVI files with MPEG Layer 2 and AC3 sound without having to install any external codec.
An internal high-quality audio resampler (aka sample rate converter) has been added. This was necessary to replace the QuickTime audio resampler, used in previous versions of MPEG Streamclip, which worked well on PowerPC Macs but appeared to have random bugs on Intel Macs that affected the quality of sound and caused many out-of-sync problems.
Fixed many bugs; some of them were there since version 1.5, including: a bug in which the last few seconds of the audio track were not exported; a bug in which the video compressor used was sometimes different from the video compressor chosen; a bug in which the picture became darker/brighter when exporting with the same compressor; a bug in which the frame rate was not detected properly.
For FLV files, the Video PID menu lets you select the video aspect ratio (4:3/16:9).
Added support for MPEG-1 video in transport streams and in VOB files.
Added a quality slider for JPEG frame export.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Interesting. Very interesting. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a great program. I have always had great results using it.


----------

